# HDMI TV lags internet



## KrasS (Jan 20, 2013)

My parents use this thing called TVPAD which is connected to the TV by HDMI and uses ethernet. The thing is everytime you switch a channel it has to download constantly so its like streaming. This makes gaming almost impossible, every 3-4 seconds i have huge ping spikes. I tried to limit bandwidth on it but that just makes tVPAD stop functioning. I'm using Actiontec MI424WR Router (fios).

Please help.


----------



## cheesy999 (Jan 20, 2013)

KrasS said:


> My parents use this thing called TVPAD which is connected to the TV by HDMI and uses ethernet. The thing is everytime you switch a channel it has to download constantly so its like streaming. This makes gaming almost impossible, every 3-4 seconds i have huge ping spikes. I tried to limit bandwidth on it but that just makes tVPAD stop functioning. I'm using Actiontec MI424WR Router (fios).
> 
> Please help.



Does it have any settings relating to qos? It can be possible to make the router give priority to smaller file transfers like those present in gaming over larger file downloads like video streaming.


----------



## Ikaruga (Jan 20, 2013)

That router supports QoS (according to the manual, the subject in question starts on page 145) 

You could just create a rule which puts anything coming from the device's IP to zero priority and/or put your PC (or just the protocol/port of the game) to the highest (7) priority.

Additionally, you can also try to set up some packet shaping and limit the bandwidth the device can use, so it won't saturate your internet connection.

Please be advised that some router has good QoS/packet shaping while other routers just fail with such a task and setting it up can make things worse. You gonna need to spend some time to test different settings to find out how your router handles such tasks and what might be the the best setup for your needs.


----------

